# Cant overclock my card



## krazynayba (Nov 26, 2007)

I've tried probably a few different versions of ATI tool and none of them seem to work at all. When i try to get it to find the max clock speed for me and it artifact scans automatically, it just keeps going up and up and up regardless of whether it gets artifacts or not. It doesnt stop and eventually it just crashes. Another version i tried... the version .24, i pressed the find max core clock and either the screen goes black or goes all stripey, forcing me to reboot. I have no idea whats going on, the only success i've had so far is with manually upping both values by myself but even then it wont let me adjust the card to the exact value i want but always auto adjusts it to its own weird value. Need a bit of help, maybe my card hates ATI tool, or maybe im missing some simple detail that will make me look like an idiot, either way id love some help


----------



## erocker (Nov 26, 2007)

How is anyone going to help you when we don't know what hardware you're using?


----------



## krazynayba (Nov 26, 2007)

Ah, knew i forgot something sorry. The card is a Powercolor ATI x1900gt and i believe it is a revision 2 model of the card. Also a core 2 duo e4300 OCed to 2.5ghz, 2gb kingston ddr 2 ram, 250gb samsung hdd


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 26, 2007)

As erocker ment to say (im sure) .....please fill out the systemspecs in the UserCP at the top. This way we shall be able to see what hardware you are running /trying to OC. Which reminds me, check the box that says show others when you fill out your specs.


----------



## erocker (Nov 26, 2007)

Did you tick the X1000 overclocking box?  Are you using .26?


----------



## krazynayba (Nov 26, 2007)

I can't remember if i tried .26 or not. I can give it another shot and try ticking the box. I'll let you know of my results..


----------



## krazynayba (Nov 26, 2007)

Ok i just tried .26 and still having problems. I clicked to find the maximum clock speed and it kept going till it got to 567 from 513 default, and even before it got to that i could see the picture was artifacting majorly. It stayed at 567 and didn't stop trying to find the max so i just aborted it. After i aborted it my screen froze and i was forced to reboot.


----------



## Sm0k3 (Dec 23, 2007)

Im having the same exact problem =/


----------

